# can anyone on here id solifugae?



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i was wandering around and found this.. is this a real sp of 'camel spider' or has the pic been photoshoped?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a model made from fly ties....


So no, it's not a species I can identify :lol2:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

ROFL very good... 

I'd say Galeodes leavesandcottonius


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

:lol2:


what's a fly tie, like fishing lures? i wish i was this good at making stuff. it'd look good on my wall.

no wonder i couldn't find anything like it... i was just looking at cammel spiders, and this popped up. mind you some of my spiders look fake, i only know they're real because the eat, and move.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The file name would suggest it's a fly-tying mockery of a solifuge.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol, it's a fishing lure

First image shows the initial process of it being made









And this pic shows where the hooks are


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

that is truly stunning!!!!! i wonder if they sell them? where did you find the pictures of it being made? i wonder if they can do me a p metallica for my wall?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

it's from a website of a photographer , but I'm sure if you looked / hunted hard / long enough you would find someone to do something like it.


----------

